# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Неработающие порты

## benedict

На MSI'ной матери не работают как передние, так и задние порты УСБ, причем откат драйверов не помогает. Клаву и мышу комп видит, а вот съемные ЗУ отказывается опознавать наотрез. На официальном сайте Software нет.

----------


## miha45

ПРОВЕРЬ В BIOSЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ОТКЛЮЧЕНЫ

----------


## FlagMan

Недавно встретился с такой же проблемой оказался вирусняк.
Причем после лечения все не стало сразу хорошо, прошлось еще и менять ОС.

----------


## cyberdemon

он флэшки вообще не воспринимает ? или воспринимает как неопознанное устройство ? может быть нехватка питания по ЮСБ....могут дрова криво встать...может на матери не так подключены... копайся :)

----------


## fomton

А "южник" пальцем пробовал щупать?

----------

